# StarQuartz QuartzLock 2 vs Laticrete SpectraLock Pro



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok here goes. I recently used both products back to back (actually at the same time as two of us were grouting) on the same job. Pics and info here: http://www.contractortalk.com/f27/washington-dc-area-bath-remodel-106775/#post1317058 

Many of you know I have been an adamant supporter and fan-boy of Spectralock. So much so, it is the only grout I have used on my projects for the last several years. I spec it on the jobs I bid and I don't leave it up for discussion. If they want me to do the job its part of my "recipe" for successful installations so its a take it or leave it proposition. I have never had a problem selling a customer on the cost once they know the benefits and frankly, over the lifespan of a job, epoxy is waaay cheaper than cement grout once you factor in maintenance and labor.

All that being said, Angus has been pitching QL2 on this forum harder than Billy Mays hopped up on meth and Viagra for quite a while now :laughing:. I respect him and his pursuit of a quality job very much so it piqued my interest enough to find out what all the hubbub was about. Plus he had a free bucket sent to some of us a while back and that didn't hurt :whistling So thanks to Angus for giving me the opportunity to take it on a test drive :thumbsup:

First and foremost urethane is extremely easy to use. Provided you follow the sticky thread installation tips and tricks. Deviate from that and try to think you can grout more area or wait to clean up and you will quickly find it goes from easy to a royal ***** to get clean. I can't stress that enough. 

I really liked the fact that you can clean it literally right away after packing the joints. Doing so makes it a breeze to clean - easier than Spectralock by quite a bit. I also liked the fact that their is literally no waste. None - another plus vs SL. One of my major complaints about SL is it is hard to gauge how much grout you actually need because waste can be quite high depending on a lot of factors.

That factor will come into play heavily when it comes to cost. From my info and understanding QL2 is actually a bit more expensive by weight than SL - however, due to waste alone I think QL2 may be cheaper by the job.

By now everyone is familiar with the great stain resistance, non shrinking and cracking properties of both epoxy and urethane. I think its a wash in those regards. From what I understand urethane will not yellow due to uv rays and epoxy will. That could be a factor in outdoor environments certainly. 

One huge (in my opinion) negative to urethane is the 7 day wait in wet areas. That is unacceptable in many of my jobs. I can't ask a customer to not use their brand new shower for a week. Many of my customers wouldn't have that option. This job in particular would not have allowed it. The homeowner was without her only shower for 10 days already - now I am going to tell her another 7 :no: For that reason alone I used SL in the shower and QL2 everywhere else.

This brings me to the next gripe about QL - color. Both grouts were High White or Bright White. We all know its pretty hard to get a pure white grout but the SL was better in this regard. The QL2 had a grayish cast to it that I didn't care for. The way it worked out the two grouts weren't side by side anywhere so it didn't affect me at all. I just didn't like the look as well. That is a small, small complaint though. I doubt any other color would matter. 

Overall I was very pleased with QL2 and will definitely use it again. I could see using it in wet areas when I can grout them several days before the overall project will be completed. Outside of that SL will remain my grout of choice in showers. I can see using QL2 everywhere else for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Thanks precision!! That was a very unbiased "report"!! I too have been using SL for years...it's also my "standard" grout to use for a kick-ass install. I have yet to try urethane, mainly because the only supplier near me is a retailer and the cost is way up there(even with the waste factor with SL)
Typically, if I think I'm going to be close using full units, I buy an extra box of sand and will mix up a half batch (I've made up "kits" of liquid for this). Plus, I always estimate high for jobs so I'm not installing free product!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, the 7 day wait is the killer. I think everyone would switch to urethane in bathrooms if the chemists would get to work on the 7 day problem. 

Thanks for the input precision !!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

How I get around the 7 day thing (when possible) is I will always tile the shower first. In a complete remodel there are many other things that can afterwards; floor, vanity, c-tops, paint, etc. So when I'm finished, there's not the full 7 day wait to use the brand new shower.

Curious to what the official wait time is for SL? I know it's 10 days for a steam shower. Kind of hard to believe it would be that long for a steam shower but only 1 day for a regular shower.

Paul, did you come across a time when you had to pause while using the QL2? That's one of my favorite benefits of it. If I get a phone call or have to take a leak, I just drop my float in a bucket of water and slap the lid on the QL2. You can even go to lunch (but you should completely clean the float) and come back, take the lid off and continue right where you left off.

Very interesting report on the white color. You are the second person I know to compare the white of QL and SL and the other review was the opposite. I have never used SL white so I cannot say. I always thought the high white QL2 was the whitest I have even seen. Hmmm

IMO, QL is vastly superior in the cracking properties. SL dries extremely hard and brittle. While QL also dries to > than 3500 psi, it still retains amazing flexibility. I suppose a great head to head test of this would be to spread bot out on a piece of plastic, wait a few days and then bend the plastic to see what happens.

I know cost and availability is all over the place. Small buckets cost me about $62 and are available within 2 days. SL was quite a bit more expensive although my supplier just dropped Laticrete so that's a moot point for me now.

I'm glad that you got the chance to use the QL2 and thanks for the report! Maybe one of these days we'll get someone else to giving their review too (and you know who you are).


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

> By now everyone is familiar with the great stain resistance, non shrinking and cracking properties of both epoxy and urethane. I think its a wash in those regards. From what I understand urethane will not yellow due to uv rays and epoxy will. That could be a factor in outdoor environments certainly.


I'm not too sure about this. I haven't use Quartzlock since the original formulation so it could be quite improved by now. My bathroom is much like the one you did. I have spectralock in the shower and quartzlock in the rest of the room. They are both Antique White and run directly into each other. The SL and QL Antique Whites were a perfect match for each other. It's been about 3 years now and the Spectralock still looks just like it did when it was installed. No yellowing that I can tell. The Quartzlock on the other hand has yellowed noticeably. It's not horrible but you can tell the difference on the walls where it runs together. If anything I was expecting the epoxy to yellow and the acrylic urethane to stay a purer color. It was the exact opposite though.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I have no idea about the original version but I'll but QL2 up against anything, especially for exterior fading anytime. Color consistency is one of its major benefits. 

Although I did a SL backsplash about 5 years ago and it's still looking good too.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> How I get around the 7 day thing (when possible) is I will always tile the shower first. In a complete remodel there are many other things that can afterwards; floor, vanity, c-tops, paint, etc. So when I'm finished, there's not the full 7 day wait to use the brand new shower.
> 
> Yeah I've thought of that, and if I can do the job that way I will. I just won't completely change the way I do a bathroom to accommodate that grout. I can see it working on some and not others.
> 
> ...


No sweat - thanks again for the "sample" :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Paul, I need to get an official explanation of the 7 day thing. Not sure if you noticed but that stuff (urethane) starts drying on a rubber float in under 30 minutes. After 1 hour, it's just not coming off. My epoxy float looks like the handle of a paint brush; multicolored. 

The softening up issue was only with the original formula of QL. I'd probably be fine with a tub surround seeing water after a day or two but a shower base, nope.

$185 for an 18lb is insane. I'm around $106. Dal is my supplier.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Paul, I need to get an official explanation of the 7 day thing. Not sure if you noticed but that stuff (urethane) starts drying on a rubber float in under 30 minutes. After 1 hour, it's just not coming off. My epoxy float looks like the handle of a paint brush; multicolored.
> 
> *The softening up issue was only with the original formula of QL. I'd probably be fine with a tub surround seeing water after a day or two but a shower base, nope.
> *
> $185 for an 18lb is insane. I'm around $106. Dal is my supplier.


I wasn't aware of that. In that case I'm inclined to agree :thumbsup: Good to know. A shower base can always be grouted and covered right after it's done.

Your price is muuuch more conducive to repeat business :laughing:


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

I use Surface Group for the QL. Just order it and it's shipped to your door, usually have it in about 3-4 business days. Cost including shipping is $102 for 18lb. It's shipped from the east coast somewhere if i remember right. 

http://surfacegroup.com/


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Angus did you ever look into the 7 day wait period of the urethane in wet areas. I have a couple of bathrooms coming up and I can't find any down sides to using urethane over epoxy other than that wait time.


----------



## nhill2090 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have never had issues with the wait time.

Although when the rep came and talked to me he wouldn't say why the wait time but he did say the chemists are actively working on creating a solution to that problem.

I do know that guys in the area have had issues with shower floor grout dissappearing when clients do not wait 7 days


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is an old thread.. Haven't we all agreed that there is nothing, absolutely better in grout other than epoxy. And that Spectralock and Spectralock 2000IG are the best..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nope


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> Angus did you ever look into the 7 day wait period of the urethane in wet areas. I have a couple of bathrooms coming up and I can't find any down sides to using urethane over epoxy other than that wait time.


What was I supposed to look in to? I forgot, I suppose.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

There must a solution like UV lights etc to solve this waiting time. Was never a problem for my clients, as most have 5 or more showers anyway! 
I recently used Dimensions glass-filled urethane grout over glass/stone mosaics. Excelente... will post pics soon...:thumbsup:

Opps, I have some pis here, not really good but will get better pics later..

PS: Since Bostic bought StarQuartz QL, they market it under Dimensions brand.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Nice job Astor!


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

The yellowing factor isn't in direct sunlight or exterior applications, but rather to opposite. The lack of uv will cause epoxies and all types of high solids coatings to yellow.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

From Laticrete directly:
"Please note that exposure to UV light can change the color of any epoxy grout, and possibly cause them to yellow or darken."


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Angus is 100% right on that. 
As the son of Laticrete I agree with that quote


----------

